# Camping Australia



## Tbugged (Apr 17, 2009)

Myself and a friend will be traveling the East Coast of Australia for 3 months starting in December 2009. Neither of us drive but we were thinking of camping wherever possible. 

How easy is it to find and stay at campsites when using the Greyhound to get around. We do expect to meet people along the way and will hopefully do some carpooling but other than that we will be relying on trains and busses. Has anybody done this or is anybody planning to do this?

Any help would be great as we are anxious about the accomodation cost after coming from Asia where the price difference is huge 

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

With a mini greyhound pass [think they have some for 45 days] and say a Premier Motor Service - Home one for Brisbane or Sydney to Melbourne depending on minimum mileage as they follow the coast from Sydney you will be able to get to plenty of coastal locations, some where NPs may be accessible or you'll find most towns have lake, river or sea side located caravan and camping grounds where you might pay about $15-20 for an unpowered tent site.
In NPs you'd pay about $5/n/head but a lot less in way of facilities.

In some of then smaller village/town locations you would even find that there'll be some beaches close enough to a town but out of sight enough that being discreet you could even free camp if not being too obvious and you could find that beach park areas will have toilet blocks, some with showers or a beach shower for use after a sea swim and BBQs/shelters, so yep it's possible to travel on the cheap if you desire.

Buses will be better than the train which runs quite some distance from the coast in most places and a lot of connecting buses would be needed


----------

